# Finger shooting with sights



## fisherking73

Have been shooting my matrix barebow, and started wondering. Do you guys that finger shoot use sights? How do you set up your peep and sight for this? I shoot three under and anchor my middle finger on the corner of my mouth and it has worked out good out to 30yds now (30 yds needs work to tighten up groups, but very happy for a month worths of shooting) So thinking of experimenting shooting the longer distances with sights. Do you guys not use a peep?


----------



## scottranderson

Ya its a done thing fingers and sights compound. bowhunter limited with pins short stanilizer. If using a scope and long stabilizer its freestyle limited. With sights and compund and peep its a lower ancore then barbow and bowhunter compound to get the string better alingned on your face. Start with the index finger under the jaw line and string touching the end of your nose. The barbow/bowhunter ancore is higher and dosnt really work well at all with sights and peep. There is a member on here Rhys A his the one to talk to about compounds and fingers. His the Guru at it.


----------



## eaglecaps

scottranderson said:


> Ya its a done thing fingers and sights compound. bowhunter limited with pins short stanilizer. If using a scope and long stabilizer its freestyle limited. With sights and compund and peep its a lower ancore then barbow and bowhunter compound to get the string better alingned on your face. Start with the index finger under the jaw line and string touching the end of your nose. The barbow/bowhunter ancore is higher and dosnt really work well at all with sights and peep. There is a member on here Rhys A his the one to talk to about compounds and fingers. His the Guru at it.


 This guy says it all, thats how I've been shooting for years now.


----------



## j.conner

You would use a chin anchor with peep. Or use no peep and anchor to mouth, but sight gets very low and close to arrow at long distance, so you would anchor with index finder (also gets eye closer to string). You can still see through string, let it obscure the pin, and that's how you know you have alignment. Or you can use a kisser button as your reference point and see the string aligned with the rise, then there will be a bit of parallax with the nearer distance pins further left. It's worth experimenting with.


----------



## PAFingerShooter

I learned to shoot with fingers and sights when I first started and have been shooting this way for 21 years. I shoot two under and one above. I basicly have no pressure on the string with my index finger and use the tip of my index finger to anchor in the corner of my mouth. I use a large hunting peep and a sight that has alot of vertical adjustment because as j.conner stated your sights will be very close to your arrow if you setup for longer distances. I am not a competition shooter, just a hunter but I am able shoot consistent groups out to 50yds this way. I don't know about anything farther out as I don't shoot past 50yds. Hope you give a try. I have tried several different methods of shooting over the years from instinctive to release with all the gadgets and have always gone back to fingers with sights. It just feels the most comfortable to me.


----------



## eric schmaus

I shoot fingers and use a sight with a peep, two under one above with neet tab. Index finger corner of mouth plus string centered on the tip of my nose. I've been shooting this way for a long time and it works great for me, very tight groups out to 30 yards no problem. I have no need or desire to shoot any farther than that, all my shots on deer are 20 yards or less. I use a drilled out surz a peep and 1 pin sight.


----------



## bowcycle

I use a single pin and no peep. Draw 1 over-2 under and drop the index, but I'm on a pretty short ATA. I'd like to go barebow and instinctive, but I always target panic a little without that pin for reference. I also anchor middle in the corner and it works well out to 50yds. I don't have room to practice further out than that.


----------



## StringHusher

I've been a finger shooter (tab) throughout my shooting history. Currently, I'm flinging with an Oneida Black Eagle. Due to the sharp angle of the string at full draw, I've also found that it's easiest to use 1 over-2 under and drop the index. My pointer finger, which assists during the draw cycle and gets extended when I hit the wall, is pressed under my cheekbone as an anchor point. No peep or kisser buttons are needed, and I'm using an HHA sight. This system has served me well throughout the years, and allows me to keep pace with the release shooters out to 50 yards.


----------



## JMLOWE

Pins and fingers is all I have shot for years except for a breif time I shot a release aid due to a hand injury. I draw with one on top and two on bottom and drop the top (index finger). My middle finger rest under my jaw bone with my thumb behind my neck. I am right handed and the left side of nose touches the right side of the string as well, has been a consistent multi point anchor for me for years.


----------



## Az archery

What bows you guys use with sights?


----------



## Nevets1965

i just started shooting a compound again after years of traditional shooting, i shoot split finger with a quad drop away rest and an apex single pin sight no peep sight, i use an aae finger tab


----------



## cottonstalk

I shoot an older pearson with hoyt wheels, split finger hair tab, 3 pin sight, no peep. As I have aged I have gone to less pins.


----------



## Darksider

PAFingerShooter said:


> I learned to shoot with fingers and sights when I first started and have been shooting this way for 21 years. I shoot two under and one above. I basicly have no pressure on the string with my index finger and use the tip of my index finger to anchor in the corner of my mouth. I use a large hunting peep and a sight that has alot of vertical adjustment because as j.conner stated your sights will be very close to your arrow if you setup for longer distances. I am not a competition shooter, just a hunter but I am able shoot consistent groups out to 50yds this way. I don't know about anything farther out as I don't shoot past 50yds. Hope you give a try. I have tried several different methods of shooting over the years from instinctive to release with all the gadgets and have always gone back to fingers with sights. It just feels the most comfortable to me.


Dittoes here! I've used peep & sights for decades. I've shot multiple robinhoods & deer.


----------



## Darksider

eric schmaus said:


> I shoot fingers and use a sight with a peep, two under one above with neet tab. Index finger corner of mouth plus string centered on the tip of my nose. I've been shooting this way for a long time and it works great for me, very tight groups out to 30 yards no problem. I have no need or desire to shoot any farther than that, all my shots on deer are 20 yards or less. I use a drilled out surz a peep and 1 pin sight.


Same, Carter tab & can shoot to 40, maybe 50 yards.


----------



## WIshooting

shot fingers with Hoyt Aspen and Mathews Ovation. Used two fingers under and anchored under my chin. used a kisser button in corner of mouth and string to lightly touch side of my nose. Had to go to under my chin like an olympic recurve anchor to shoot field archery. that course has 80 yard shot and several over 50. Worked well. Made deer hunting at 25 yards or indoor spots at 20 seem easy. shot 68 pounds but have dropped to 56 now. Watching olympic recurve videos on anchor and releasing the string should help a lot. Back when I started, had to do a ton of reading and trying to figure it out.


----------



## Az archery

Mathews conquest 3 under no sights really a great bow cheap on used markets just put new cam and string on my 40lb bow


----------



## Darksider

PAFingerShooter said:


> I learned to shoot with fingers and sights when I first started and have been shooting this way for 21 years. I shoot two under and one above. I basically have no pressure on the string with my index finger and use the tip of my index finger to anchor in the corner of my mouth. I use a large hunting peep and a sight that has alot of vertical adjustment because as j.conner stated your sights will be very close to your arrow if you setup for longer distances. I am not a competition shooter, just a hunter but I am able shoot consistent groups out to 50yds this way. I don't know about anything farther out as I don't shoot past 50yds. Hope you give a try. I have tried several different methods of shooting over the years from instinctive to release with all the gadgets and have always gone back to fingers with sights. It just feels the most comfortable to me.


Same here: Split fingers for over 20 years. As for peep sight, with spit fingers it's no problem. Not sure about your style.


----------



## wa-prez

Wow, this is an old post that came up to the top again.

YES people do shoot compounds with fingers and sights.

Competitive style for NFAA is called Freestyle Limited.

Can use any type of stabilizer, any type of sight (including movers) and can have a clicker / draw check and a level.

I use a peep site, and split finger (one above the arrow, two below) and anchor on the jaw line. 

I don't have any trouble getting an 80 yard sight mark at 40 pounds peak weight and ACE arrows.


----------



## Since1985Tx

Have always used fingers (tab) with *all* my compound bows since starting archery in 1985.
I also use sights, peep, kisser button, shelf mounted magnetic rest, a plunger and full stabilization system...
All works for me.


----------



## kballer1

Shot sight, fingers, peep & kisser with fingers under my chin back in 1963. Wonder where you guys have been?


----------

